# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING? - May 2009



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2009)

*News only - commentary elsewhere, please.
Thanks for helping this "news only" thread system work!*​
Audio equipment for consecrration and presentation of new Queen's Colours for 27 Jun 09 Canadian Navy Centennial:  "The Chief of Maritime Staff (CMS), Department of National DEFENCE, has directed that the new Queen's Colour is to be presented in Halifax as an integral element of the launch of the Navy's Centennial celebrations. Planning is now  underway to conduct a ceremony to consecrate and present the new Queen's Colour to Maritime Command on Saturday 27 June 2009 at the Garrison Grounds in Halifax. Approximately 400 personnel will be on parade and in addition, well over 200 VIPs will be in attendance. Estimate audience 2000-3000. The event requires a concert level public address system large enough to accommodate an outdoor ceremony of this magnitude.  A second requirement is also needed for the same dates at the Halifax Forum as an alternate site to the Garrison Grounds should the weather be inclement to perform  outdoors. Estimated audience will be 1000 ...."


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 May 2009)

"Canada is in the planning process to prepare a competitive solicitation to provide Training Services to the Afghanistan National Army in Kabul, Afghanistan for DND...."



"DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #PA175518– Construct Light Armoured Vehicle Barn Road, CFB Petawawa, Ontario

The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to perform road excavation, granular placement and asphalt paving to an existing roadway .... The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $636,000.00...."


".... Joint Fires Support Technology Demonstration Project

DESCRIPTION

The Department of National Defence (DND) requires Project Management and Engineering Support Services on an "as and when requested" basis to assist DND in the exploration of options for a future joint fires support and to prototype tools for inclusion in the proof of concept prototype developed by DND ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 May 2009)

"....*Kick-off Event for Soldier Systems Technology Roadmap*

May 25, 2009, 1:30-4:30 pm
Lorne Building, 90 Elgin, Ottawa

The Government of Canada will host an information session on the Soldier Systems Technology Roadmap (TRM) in Ottawa on May 25, 2009.

The Soldier Systems TRM is a unique industry-government collaboration to support Canada’s soldier modernization efforts. Through a series of regional workshops and an online collaborative tool, industry, government and academic representatives will exchange information and create a vision for developing Canada’s capabilities in soldier systems technologies.

Canadian or international firms – of any size – with an interest in soldier systems technologies are welcome to participate in the roadmap process. Researchers, business development officers and other representatives from academic, government or not-for-profit institutions are also encouraged to contribute. The Soldier Systems TRM is sponsored by Industry Canada, the Department of National DEFENCE and DEFENCE Research and Development Canada, and is supported by the Canadian Association of DEFENCE and Security Industries and Technopôle DEFENCE and Security.

For free registration, contact sstrm-crtss@ic.gc.ca before May 21st, 2009. Places are limited.

More information on the Soldier Systems TRM is available at http://soldiersystems.collaboration.gc.ca...."

_More on link & atttachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 May 2009)

".... Provision of Allied Command Operations (ACO) Strategic Airlift and Multi-mode Transportation .... This notification of intent to invite bids covers the provision of ACO airlift transportation requirements via a firm fixed-priced contract and the provision of future transportation requirements via the establishment of multi-mode transportation Basic Ordering Agreements (BOAs) .... *Estimated Value:     Estimated total cumulative value of € 21M (CDN $33.4M), with an estimated yearly amount of € 4.2M (CDN $6.7M)*...."


"Construct an Advanced Operations Base (AOB), Garnison Valcartier, Quebec.... The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, and equipment necessary to do:

-Site preparation –Sub-base installation – concrete bases construction
-Supply of prefabricated shelters made of fibreglass, shed and its installation
-Installation of power distibution, equipment connection and interior shelter lighting
-Hesco Structure construction such as the wall surrounding the site, the observation tower and the sentry box.
-Wood structure construction such as the ablution table, the observation tower, the shelters pour AMMO and POL
-Installation of a mobile barrier

(....)

*The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $650,000.00*...."


".... This requirement is intended to supply the Department of National Defence (DND) with technical and administrative support for radar systems and signal processing project activities.  These activities are radar related and include, but are not limited to, tasks requiring concept development, system design, system build, system integration, system test, system operation, signal processing development, and data analysis, where a system can consist of hardware (standalone radar or radar integrated with other sensors/communications systems), software or both ...."


".... This notification of intent to invite bids covers the provision of secure voice and data exchange capability to deployable units to enhance the existing capabilities. To achieve this, 11 Liaison Office Packs (LNO) and a scalable gateway hub for the LNOs to tie them into the main ISAF and NATO network are required. Each LNO pack will support users connecting to static nets over commercial SATCOM links ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2009)

Remember this?  As you were....

".... This cancels and supersedes the previous Request for Proposal no. W8476-09BP01/B, dated November 11, 2009 which was due at 14:00 p.m. on March 17, 2009.

The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the supply and delivery of a firm quantity of 304 Close Area Suppression Weapons (CASW) (40 mm Automatic Grenade Launcher) complete with Weapon Assembly Group, Ground Mount Assembly Group, Fire Control System (FCS), Thermal Weapon Sight, Ancillary Equipment, various types of ammunition, Logistics Containers, Tactical Containers, Project Management, System Engineering, spares parts, Interim Support, provisioning of spares parts, and Training.

The requirement includes the granting to Canada of the irrevocable option to purchase, on an "as requested" basis, additional CASW systems and ancillary equipment, various types of ammunition, trainings courses, Optimized Weapon Support System (OWSS) services and the provision of rates for up to four (4) periods of 5 years each under the same contract terms and conditions.

The Contract period will be from date of Contract award to the date of last delivery (anticipated to be in 2012) ...."


".... The Department of National Defence has a requirement for 22,200 Tactical Vests (comprised of all components and assembled) printed with the Canadian Disruptive Pattern - Temperate Woodland (CADPAT TW). The Tactical Vest is a component of the compatible, integrated Load Carriage System.  The requirement also includes an additional 10,000 bayonet
carriers. The bayonet carrier is a component of the Tactical Vest. The items are to be manufactured in accordance with the technical requirements at Annex A of the Request For Proposal.

Quantity:
Item 1: qty 14,100 NSN 8415-21-920-3712, Vest, Tactical, Load Carrying, Medium, CADPAT TW
Item 2: qty 8,100 NSN 8415-21-920-3713, Vest, Tactical, Load Carrying, Large, CADPAT TW
Item 3: qty 10,000 NSN 8465-20-001-5634, Carrier, Bayonet, Scabbard, CADPAT TW

Delivery:
Delivery of the firm quantities is requested by November 31, 2009. The delivery is to be made to the Canadian Forces Supply Depots in Edmonton, Alberta and Montreal, Quebec ...."


".... The Department of National Defence (DND) requires Regional Individual Standing Offers for the supply of Composite Food Packages in seven (7) geographical locations detailed herein.  The supply of Composite Food Packages will consist of the preparation of hot and cold meals, and boxed lunches on an "as and when requested" basis as detailed in the Request for Standing Offer. Offerors are required to bid on a minimum of one
(1) geographical location and must have a kitchen site located within the geographical location or within a 50 km radius of the geographical location they are bidding on.  

The period of the Standing Offers will be for one-year from approximately June 15, 2009 to June 14, 2010, with an option to extend for two (2) additional one-year periods.

GEOGRAPHICAL LOCATIONS:
Location 1 - Thunder Bay, Ontario
Location 2 - Kenora, Ontario
Location 3 - Portage La Prairie, Manitoba
Location 4 - Regina, Saskatchewan
Location 5 - Saskatoon, Saskatchewan
Location 6 - Yorkton, Saskatchewan
Location 7 - Prince Albert, Saskatchewan....


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2009)

Then this is for you!

".... The Department of National Defence has an immediate requirement to lease a Vessel with crew to act as a target of opportunity in exercice FRONTIER SENTINEL in accordance with the associated Statement of Requirement provided in annex "A" of the solicitation document. The requirements and activities entailed are:

- The Vessel must be of a commercial pattern
- The Vessel must be a minimum of 150 foot lenght over all (LOA)
- The Vessel must provide accomodations for 5 exercise personnel
- The crew must accept to participate in a military exercise under which the Vessel will be placed under surveillance, boarded and searched by military and or police members.

Period of Lease:

The Contracted period of lease will be from 21 June 2009 to 24
June 2009 ...."

_A bit more on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 May 2009)

....MSM catches up re:  the first item in this post - from the _Globe & Mail_:


> Ottawa wants to give Afghan army officers a crash course in bureaucracy.
> 
> According to a “letter of interest” published this month on a federal site, the Canadian government hopes to hire several ex-military officials to instruct the Afghan National Army on how to run their troops in Kandahar. Planned topics include subjects such as battleground intelligence and map reading – and even media relations.
> 
> ...



_More on links_


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 May 2009)

".... This is to provide advance notice that Defence Construction Canada (DCC) is expecting to issue a Request for Qualifications (RFQ) to development teams who may then be asked if qualified to respond to a detailed Request for Proposals (RFP). The RFQ is expected to be issued in the fall 2009 and will be made available on the MERX website at www.merx.com.

Through the RFQ process, DCC intends to qualify potential development teams with the interest, capability and capacity to design, build, finance and maintain (DBFM) a new DEFENCE Department office and special purpose facility to be constructed in the greater Ottawa area utilizing a Public-Private-Partnership (P3) approach.  The facility will be located on a site owned by the Government of Canada. This upcoming opportunity will be of interest to developers with the capacity, either directly or through a consortium, for the design, construction, financing and management of a facility comprising a total of 72,000 rentable square metres of office, support and special purpose space, together with associated site development and infrastructure requirements.

Development teams will be required to have the qualifications, experience and capability to provide services at minimum in the following areas of expertise:
• Public-Private-Partnership (P3)
• Design-Build (DB)
• Facility Management (FM)
• Financing
• Provision of physical security and IM/IT infra-structure services.

The facility space will be split into two main functions:
• Office - that generally encompasses the typical open and closed offices, support spaces, meeting rooms, training rooms, etc. required to accommodate management and office administrative functions.
• Special Purpose Space - areas required for special operational functions that include a data centre, electronic labs, computer rooms, fabrication shops, secure areas, and other normal functions associated with a large facility such as loading docks, building entries, cafeterias, security, etc.

*The successful Proponent to a subsequent Request for Proposal (RFP), upon approval, will enter into a project agreement to design, build, finance and maintain the building for a management term of 30 years beginning in 2015 *...."


".... The JUSTAS programme is predicated on a partnership with industry. Our aim with industry interaction is to collectively share and receive relevant information in support of this partnership. To maximize the value of these interactions, the JUSTAS Industry Day scheduled for May 26, 2009 is hereby deferred until key project parameters are available for release to industry.

We apologize for any inconvenience this adjustment may cause.

Please be advised that any future Industry Day information will be communicated via MERX when available ...."


".... The objective of the Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) Northern Watch (NW) Technology Demonstration Project (TDP) is to identify and characterize combinations of sensors and systems to develop a cost-effective Recognized Maritime Picture (RMP) for the Canadian Arctic. The unique characteristics of the Arctic environment require actual system deployment for an effective understanding of the environmental effects and the costs associated with carrying out such Northern activities. DRDC is conducting a demonstration of a scalable Arctic chokepoint surveillance capability with a wide range of different sensor systems under the Northern Watch (NW) Technology Demonstration Project (TDP). *The NW project will conduct a field trial of underwater sensors at an Arctic (maritime) chokepoint in the summer of 2009. The trial will be conducted at Gascoyne Inlet which is located on the south western corner of Devon Island, Nunavut. The purpose of this requirement is to provide support services to an existing science camp at Gascoyne Inlet.* Specifically, the contractor will provide four (4) labourers, one (1) camp manager, one (1) camp security officer, and one (1) cook to support this Arctic camp in July and August 2009. Contract period shall be from 29 June to 31 September 2009 ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 May 2009)

Remember this?

Here's the announcement (.pdf attached in case link doesn't work):


> The Canadian Navy will receive a replacement Queen's Colour on Saturday, June 27th, 2009, at noon at the Garrison Grounds near the Halifax Citadel during a formal parade presided over by Her Excellency, the Right Honourable Michaelle Jean, Governor General and Commander-in-Chief of Canada. Also in attendance will be her husband, Mr. Jean-Daniel Lafond.
> 
> The event is free. People of all ages are most welcome to join in celebrating the rich naval history of our country, while sending a strong signal of support to the contemporary navy as it undertakes operations around the world.
> 
> ...



_More on link, attachment_


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2009)

".... This requirement is to purchase thirty-five (35) Snowmobiles in accordance with Purchase Description ECC 140315, dated 23/04/2009. The delivery date desired is October 1, 2009 to CFB Trenton, Trenton, Ontario ...."

From full bid document:


> .... This document covers qty 35 high mobility nowmobiles, adapted for military use by the Canada First Defence Strategy (CFDS). Armed Forces personnel will use these vehicles for reconnaissance and liaison, with a secondary function of towing sleighs ....
> 
> 2.17. Weapon Rack
> 2.17.1. The vehicle shall be supplied with a weapon rack system capable of safely securing two weapons, which shall be any combination of the following:
> ...




"....  	Region of Delivery:  New Brunswick, Quebec, Ontario, Alberta .... This requirement is to purchase thirty eight (38) Snowmobiles and operator's manual in accordance with the attached Purchase Description. The delivery date is mandatory by January 30, 2010 ...."

From full bid document


> .... This document covers qty 38 high mobility snowmobiles,
> adapted for military use by the Canada First Defence Strategy (CFDS). Armed
> Forces personnel for reconnaissance and liaison, with a secondary function
> towing toboggans, will use the vehicles ....


(NOTE:  No mention of weapon rack or similar hardware in this tender)


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2009)

"... To provide the Department of National Defence (DND) with Field Pack Assembly.

Item 001: Nato Stock Number (NSN) 8465-21-888-7107 consisting of a Back Protector, Harness Shoulder, Strap Shoulder, Waist Belt, Loop, web, 5 inches, Strap (mobius loops), Strap Sleeping and Field Pack large (empty); firm Quantity 3,000 for delivery to Canadian Forces Supply Depot (CFSD) in Montreal and firm Quantity 2,000 for delivery to Canadian Forces Supply Depot (CFSD) in Edmonton.

This requirement also includes an option to purchase an additional quantity exercisable for a period of 24 months from the date of contract award. The option may be exercised for up to a maximum quantity of 100% (5,000) of the firm quantity. The exercise of the option is at the sole discretion of the Minister ...."


"NOTICE OF UPCOMING MEETINGS IN THE DEVELOPMENT OF THE SOLDIER SYSTEMS TECHNOLOGY ROADMAP

June 16/17, 2009         Visioning Workshop                Palais des Congrès, Gatineau.

August 25/26, 2009        Power/Energy Workshop            University of British Columbia, Vancouver

November 18/19, 2009    Weapons- Lethal and Non-Lethal        Toronto

January 27/28, 2010        C4I/Sensors                Calgary

May/June 2010        Survivability/Clothing/Footwear        Ottawa

September 2010        Enabling Technologies/Future Projects    Halifax

November 2010        Roadmap Integration                Ottawa ...."


".... Items are required for the production of an operational meal pack for Canadian Forces Personnel serving overseas as well as in Canada. To ensure a shelf life of a minimum of 3 years, it is required that manufacturers be subjected to the most rigorous quality controls. All ingredients shall be of the latest production except for dry ingredients which do not deteriorate as rapidly with time. Fruit shall be from the current year crop harvest. All thermally processed pouches shall be of the latest possible production from the date of delivery.

Items                                     Quantity

AA01        Beans and Wieners in Tomato Sauce            66,668     pouches
AA03        Sausage and Hash Browns                66,668     pouches
AA66        Breakfast Sausage Links                33,334 pouches
AA74        Baked Beans                        66,668 pouches
AA26        Shepard's Pie                        66,668     pouches
AA59        Beef Stroganoff                    33,334 pouches
AA40        Lasagna with Meat and Tomato Sauce        66,668 pouches
AA78        Chicken and Vegetable Stew                66,668 pouches
AA88        Chicken Breast with Ham and Cheese        33,334 pouches
AA47        Salisbury Steak Dinner                66,668 pouches
AA58        Meatballs in flavoured sauce                66,668 pouches
AB01F        Apple Sauce                        33,334 pouches
AB03        Sliced Apples with Syrup             33,334 pouches
AB06        Fruit Cocktail with Syrup             133,336 pouches
AB08F        Sliced Peaches with Syrup             200,004 pouches
AB09        Sliced Pears with Syrup             200,004 pouches
AC08        Spice Cake                          33,334 pouches
AC09        Date Square                         66,668 pouches ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 May 2009)

Remember this one?  Well, the offer was made and accepted according to the _Globe & Mail_:


> Canadian officials in Kandahar are hiring a $200,000-a-year Afghan-Canadian consultant to tell them whether they are doing their jobs.
> 
> This spring, Ottawa posted a contract saying it desperately needed a “monitoring and evaluation consultant” for the Kandahar Provincial Reconstruction Team.
> 
> ...



_More on link_


----------



## wildman0101 (27 May 2009)

good stuff tony
damn and to think i ate some of those rations
(shivering in my boots)
more if ya got em 
                   lol scoty b


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2009)

".... The Department of National DEFENCE (DND) is seeking to obtain costing data, timing, production and logistical support data for a Headquarters Shelter System (HQSS).  This Price and Availability enquiry is required for planning purposes only. A contract will not be placed and stock or production facilities relative to the material itemized herein should not be earmarked ...."


".... On behalf of the Department of National DEFENCE (DND), the Cross-Domain Exchange Network Architecture (XENA) project has released this RFI to determine, in general, the degree to which industry is able to provide to the Department with a Commercial Off-The-Shelf (COTS) Information Management/Information Technology (IM/IT) Multi-Level Security (MLS) solution.  Specifically, the desired solution would provide all DND users with the ability to access, share, simultaneously view and process data/information originating from different networks of varying security classifications from a single user interface.  This is a Request for Information (RFI) related to a possible future project ...."


".... The National Capital Commission (NCC) invites General Contractors to respond to this Request for Pre-qualification to proceed with the construction of the Canadian NAVY Monument project (managed by NCC Design and Construction Division) at Richmond Landing, Ottawa, Ontario.  The purpose of this pre-qualification is to select General contractors that will be invited to bid on a tender package of *a value in the range of approximately $ 1.0 - $1.5 M *(including monument construction but not including art work, and NCC landscape and soil & ground water management packages) ...."


_More on links, attachments_


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2009)

Remember the second item here?

*Canada cancels unmanned air system industry day on eve of defence and security show*
Stephen Trimble, Flight International, 28 May 09
Article link

Canada's Department of National Defence abruptly cancelled an industry day scheduled for 26 May for a major new contract for high-end unmanned air systems.

The event for the joint unmanned surveillance and target acquisition system (JUSTAS), to be held on the eve of the CANSEC defence and security exhibition in Ottawa, was cancelled at the last moment and without explanation, according to industry sources.

The meeting, which had been intended to inform potential bidders of the DND's acquisition strategy and capability requirements, was not immediately rescheduled....

_More on link_


----------

